# Stutsman County Wildlife Club February Newsletter



## prairieskies (Jan 11, 2008)

STUTSMAN COUNTY WILDLIFE CLUB NEWSLETTER

President D. Brandt - 701-320-2055
Vice President T. Taszarek - 701-252-3188
Treasurer J. Veil - 701-252-7849; Treasurer P. Scherr - 701-435-2725
Secretary S. Whipp - 701-435-2440

President Dave Brandt called the first meeting of 2008 to order at 7 PM, January 10 at The Bunker, Jamestown, ND.

Treasurer's Report: Treasurer Jerry Veil reported for the period 14 December 2007 through 10 January 2008. Outflows were $1,970.71, mostly for insurance for the weekly archery open shoot, insurance and caps for Hunter's Education classes, and the mailing and printing of the newsletter whereas inflows were $543.50 from hides. Total assets were $19118.59 including $2,528.01 in savings, $10,580.58 in checking, and $6,000.00 in the Log Cabin Fund.

Board Actions: No Report

Old Business: The ND Wildlife Federation annual meeting is Jan 18-19, 2008. Delegates included Dave Brandt, Paulette Scherr, Kerry and Stacy Whipp, Tom Sklebar, Al and Sue Huber, and Jolene and Tory Taszarek. Dave Brandt submitted the grant application to the ND Game and Fish Department.

New Business: The ND Wildlife Federation received a request from the National Wildlife Federation to sign a position statement concerning climate change legislation. Members present voted in support of the request. Dave Brandt will give our response to the ND Wildlife Federation. Ideas were discussed for potential fundraisers. If we can increase our revenue, we can put more back into the habitat and wildlife of Stutsman County. One idea included continuing to have club member gun raffles where eligibility for the raffle would hinge on member's activity and fund raising efforts for the club. In the future, all committees will be required to have a budget and report semi-annually to the club. One last item of new business was discussion of the name change for Jamestown Reservoir to Louis L'Amour Lake. Tom Sklebar made a motion to vote on the potential name change. Motion seconded by Lila Stokkeland. The vote was against changing the name of the reservoir with nominal support in favor.

COMMITTEE REPORTS

Archery: Chair Blaine Jacobs reported that the attendance at the SCWF Archery Range has been great and they may need to add another night to accommodate everyone. The range is currently open Tuesday and Thursday nights from 6PM to 9PM. The cost for members is $2/night or $25/year and for non-members it is $5/night. Targets are $0.50/each. If you have any questions, please call Blaine Jacobs 701-320-6438 or Kevin Dobson 701-320-4963.
The 3-D Archery Tournament will be March 14-16th at the Jamestown Civic Center. If you are interested in being a target sponsor, please call Blaine Jacobs.

Banquet: Lila Stokkeland has agreed to chair the Banquet committee with assistance from Travis Lang, Tory Taszarek, and Tom Sklebar. Subcommittees will be created for sales/publicity, soliciting, set-up, tickets, food, and venue.

Club Land Management: Chair Jerry Veil - Club land is currently enrolled in C.R.P., which will expire in five years. Discussion will occur at the February meeting on the club land and how it can help us realize our clubhouse goal!

Habitat: No Report

Issues: The NDWF is currently looking for an Executive Director. If you are interested or know someone who might be interested, call Dave Brandt. Hal Kantrud renewed our membership with the U.S. Sportsman's Alliance.

Pheasant: No Report

Publicity: Chair James (Duck) Howard 701-659-0653 Ernie Dawson made the motion to eliminate the current SCWF ad in the Jamestown Sun. Tom Sklebar seconded the motion. Motion carried. A new ad will be placed when appropriate.

Wood Duck: No Report - Chair Bob Martin 701-654-7411

Youth: We are still looking for a new chairperson for the Youth Committee. If you are interested or know someone who might be interested, please call Dave Brandt.

Hunter Education classes will be starting in April. Information on dates and times can be found on the ND Game and Fish home page at http://gf.nd.gov, click on the online services tab, and then on "online course enrollment" under the hunter education heading.

Fishing League: No Report - Chair L. Stokkeland 701-269-0646, Co-Chair T. Taszarek will make the plaques for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place this year. League will run May through July.

Program: The February meeting will feature a video from the Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation called "Opportunity for All".

Coming Up: Don't Forget! The next meeting will be at 7 PM, Thursday, 14 February 2008 at The Bunker. February's meeting will feature prime rib sandwiches. You will not want to miss this!

T. Sklebar made the motion to adjourn the meeting and E. Dawson seconded it.

THANKS AGAIN TO THE PRESS ROOM FOR THE PRINT WORK!

Organized as the Stutsman County Sportsman's Club on 8 March 1915 by M.A. Nashold, A. Haas, O. Bettcher, and J. Cran, our club is one of the oldest active wildlife conservations groups in the State of North Dakota.


----------



## PennsylvaniaRidgeRunner (Feb 16, 2008)

I just moved into Jamestown and I am interested in joining. Can you provide the date/time/location of the next meeting? Thanks.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

PRR, they have a great club with lots of projects. Will pm (personal message) the contact info.


----------



## klejandara (Feb 17, 2010)

How is it that some wildlife biologists get work in foreign countries? I want to become a wildlife biologist and I love to travel. I have heard about sometimes wildlife biologists get to work in foreign countries but im wondering how they get these jobs?
______________________
affiliateelite ~ affiliateelite.com ~ adgooroo ~ adgooroo.com


----------

